# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  InstallingANewHardDrive Page Out of Date

## runverzagt

Hello!

I recently installed a new hard drive in my machine, and as I often do I used a Ubuntu Wiki guide to help me. Specifically InstallingANewHardDrive. However, it became apparent that there are limitations/caveats to some of the tools (specifically fdisk's max partition size of 2TB). As soon as I found a solution I figured I would update the guide with that info, but it looks like I need to be part of a specific group to make changes. It says the page is Immutable.

After some poking around, I can't figure out how to become a part of the wiki editors group. Can somebody help me out?

Thank you!

----------


## deadflowr

This help get you on the way:
https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread....7#post13675037

----------


## runverzagt

Oh, thank you! I had looked at this page and must have missed that part...

----------

